# Underground Street and Shops - Manchester?



## kempy75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all,

There seems to be increasing genuine evidence that a large area of preserved streets and shops from long ago (exact era unknown, but certainly old enough to be highly interesting) are actually preserved underneath the area around the corn exchange/hanging ditch in Manchester. This has been a bit of a myth for a long time but new evidence is showing not so!

I was wondering if anybody knew any more about this? The Cathedral Steps fascinated me for a long time but this seems to be taking it to the next level!


----------



## Simonipswich (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds similar to that place in Edinburgh, St Mary's something. Would be great if there is.


----------



## kempy75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've heard about that but not looked at any pics yet, will do soon though! This interests me more though as it's my town


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 3, 2012)

A look on google raised this site.Apparently the Victoria arches originally contained wine merchants,silk dyers,printers and cabinet makers maybe this left some kind of folk legend of underground shops

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/s/1193083_manchesters_tunnel_vision


----------



## kempy75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just to clarify, this topic should not be confused with the Cathedral Steps, AKA Victoria Arches. These have been well documented over the last few years and were a great find in themselves. The streets/shops/tunnels I'm referring to is a whole new ball game,albeit not far from the Victoria Arches


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 3, 2012)

Just opposite the Arndale Centre on Market Street there was an underground market until the mid 1990's.

I'm guessing it was built at the same time as the Arndale.


----------



## kempy75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, this was the old Market Centre that had escalators running down to it from the side street next to where Tesco is now. I've heard that the space that was down there is now part used for storage by Tesco. The place I am on about is actually in front of the Corn Exchange building, what is now known as the Triangle, and potentially goes back to the Hanging Ditch area by the Cathedral


----------



## Emerald Eve (Apr 4, 2012)

There's also derelict streets underneath Glasgow.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 4, 2012)

They do exist


----------



## Jagdpanther (Apr 4, 2012)

There was always similar rumours in Liverpool about a street full of shops undernneath Lime Street.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Jagdpanther said:


> There was always similar rumours in Liverpool about a street full of shops undernneath Lime Street.



The one under manchester isn't a rumour it's a fact, I have seen pics that someone with much more skill than myself had taken and they are amazing. It's something I hope to see soon 

The liverpool ones always link to the boating lake which was really just a bore hole.


----------



## Jagdpanther (Apr 5, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> The liverpool ones always link to the boating lake which was really just a bore hole.



The lakes under Liverpool - thats a whole new topic in itself! Borehole under Bibby's, rising water tables, flooded tunnels - who knows? I remember years ago I was in the old Echo building about 3 or 4 cellars down - there was cetainly a lake of water in there!


----------



## gingrove (Apr 5, 2012)

Jagdpanther said:


> The lakes under Liverpool - thats a whole new topic in itself! Borehole under Bibby's, rising water tables, flooded tunnels - who knows? I remember years ago I was in the old Echo building about 3 or 4 cellars down - there was cetainly a lake of water in there!



I've heard of the Wiliamson tunnels under Liverpool but I did'nt think that they ever built anything in them.
http://www.williamsontunnels.com/


----------

